# The Incredible Peeing Chihuahua!



## ru66erduckc0nv0y (Dec 7, 2007)

Help!

I have an 11 month old fixed male chihuahua. He is a great little guy and has been very easy to train except for peeing all over the place.

I had him completely house trained at 6 months, but then we spent the weekend visiting a friend with an adult non-fixed male. We came home and he started marking everything. I took him to the vet to be fixed and that helped a little. Eventually over time he stopped marking but now he urinates when he is anxious. If I bend to put his leash on he dribbles, if I pick him up he dribbles. If I raise my voice (not even to him) he dribbles, if I vacuum the house he pees on the cord, if I am working around the house and not paying attention to him he pees ON MY FEET!!! I know this is anxiety or submissive behavior but I don't know how to stop it.

I have a pen set up in my living room with pee pads (which he was once trained to only use), a bed, his food, and toys. It is a large area and he is only locked in during the day while I am at work and at night. My cat jumps in and out of the pen to keep him company. They are the best of friends.

I am spending hundreds of dollars on Nature's Miracle. I've started buying 2 gallons at a time.

If somebody has any suggestions, I would be sooooo happy to hear them.

Thanks,
Marianne


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

I am going thru the exact same problem in the last couple of days. My sammie is 4 months old and it seems to be "excitement" and "fear" dribbling. Its very frustrating and I know my dog is not ill, i just hope he grows out of it. My 2 year old cocker used to be the same (not as bad) and it was more or less only when we were trying to put a collar on or trying to get him outside to the toilet he would lie on his back and "squirt" up at us and he was 1 before he stopped but my sammie seems to be dribbling all over the place when playing with the dog or the kids or when my cocker barks when he sees someone coming near the house etc. Sorry I cant help but I posted the exact same problem in the dog training thread.


----------



## ru66erduckc0nv0y (Dec 7, 2007)

Lisa,

Thanks for letting me know I am not the only one being urinated on!

Good luck to you and Sammie.

Marianne


----------



## Anela (Sep 8, 2007)

I know females can get spaying incontinence (I have one) that is easily cured with Proin pills, mine takes them twice a day. I'm not sure about males. Submissive peeing would be done when dog is on his back.

Are you sure there is no UTI involved? 

I've heard that Chihuahua's can be difficult but this seems like an extreme case. A rescue league that deals with this breed in your area should be able to help in some way, you can Google them and see what you come up with.

It's obvious that you have a problem and I would normally recommend starting all over in the potty training department, but I'm not sure that will do you any good. I do have a 5 step system that has worked for me and lots of others, I'll be happy to post if you want it, let me know. 

Good luck!

Anela


----------



## ru66erduckc0nv0y (Dec 7, 2007)

No UTI.

I would love it if you would post your method. I have been thinking maybe I should train him to go outside instead of pad training.

Thanks for your offer of help.

M


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Is the dog trained to do commands? If not he is probably not confident and thats why he dribbles, Snoopy used to do that before I took him to obedience class and now he doesn't do it anymore because he is confident.


----------



## ru66erduckc0nv0y (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for your advice. I haven't taken him to any training classes. It's something I will look into.

M


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Has he been to the vet just to make sure there's no medical condition/s contributing to the problem?


----------



## Pedro (Nov 28, 2007)

My puppy is an Excitment Sprinkler. Is the "excitment sprinkler" something that puppies get over, or does it require training to stop?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Pedro said:


> My puppy is an Excitment Sprinkler. Is the "excitment sprinkler" something that puppies get over, or does it require training to stop?





Durbkat said:


> Is the dog trained to do commands? If not he is probably not confident and thats why he dribbles, Snoopy used to do that before I took him to obedience class and now he doesn't do it anymore because he is confident.


Here is your answer. ^


----------



## mechi (Jun 9, 2007)

If this is excitement urination there's isn't anything you can do about it, in fact the best thing to do is just ignore it because if you make a fuss about it it will just get worse. Most puppies out grow it but sometimes it will take until they reach adulthood. In the meantime try to avoid situations that get too excited, for example if greeting you at the door makes him piddle on the floor, ignore him for the first few minutes after you get home.

***No Unauthorized Advertisements Allowed***


----------

